# Viper Mk II aftermarket decals & masks?



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

*Viper Mk II aftermarket decals & masks? (updated with results)*

Hi all

Long time: no post!

As I'm about to crack into my first build in 23 years - and that build is the *Moebius Viper MK II* - I was wondering what everyone's experiences were of available aftermarket decals.

As far as I know both *JBOT* and *JTGraphics* do sets. Does anyone have any prefs of the two.

I'm also aware of masks by *Aztec Dummy* and *Graphics Encounters*: any views on these?

My entire modelling stash consist of two MK IIs. The first one will literally be a tester, but would like to get a bit more serious with the second.

Can't believe how much this past-time has changed in the intervening years, what with acrylics, PE, AM declas, LED lighting kits and the like. It'll be like starting all over again!

Anyhoo: any pointers appreciated.

Best wishes

*BF*


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Check out culttvmanshop.com. They carry the aftermarket products (decals, painting masks, photo etch, lighting) your looking for at good prices and great service.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahem .... http://bruce-domain.blogspot.com/2011/02/working-on-moebius-132-scale-battlestar.html


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi *Spock62, Ryoga*

Thx for the input.

*Ryoga / Bruce*: well that's hardly any info at all! (*kidding!*)

So, from that collection of AM stuff, is there any decal set / masks that you'd consider better than the others?

Cheers

*B*


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bugfood said:


> Hi *Spock62, Ryoga*
> 
> Thx for the input.
> 
> ...


Have a couple of sets of JTGraphics decals for some Star Trek kits of mine, one of which is on the bench. Haven't used them yet, but the colors and printing are first rate. I've used the Aztec Dummy masks for the Moebius Iron Man with good results if that helps.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Bugfood

For the decals, I would go with JTGraphic's. A word of caution if you plan to paint your red stripes and use back the white Galactica emblem from the stock decal, as the white logo will blend in back with the red background. 

As for masking, Aztec's pretty comprehensive and easy to use. I haven't tried others so I can say which is better, but I found Aztec to be sufficient to get the job done.


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought a set from JT and I had him make several of the Galactica symbols additionally on my set of decals so I can paint the red stripes and have separate symbols as not to get lost in the decals. I HIGHLY recommend him as the decals are great quality and very detailed!!!! Btw, welcome back to the family and good luck in your builds.
T


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all

Many thanks for the info and encouragement.

So: *JT* & *Aztec* it is then 

I remember from initial forum threads during the release of the Mk II that there was the printing error that meant there was no white base layer on the kit decals...hence them becoming transparent in certain uses.

Pushing the boat out a little further now: anyone got any 'pitfall-avoidance' tips on the build itself? (I've already pulled out my trusty scanning-electron microscope to read some of the callouts on the instructions!)

Cheers

*BF*


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Bugfood said:


> Pushing the boat out a little further now: anyone got any 'pitfall-avoidance' tips on the build itself? (I've already pulled out my trusty scanning-electron microscope to read some of the callouts on the instructions!)*BF*


My build log is still up here.....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=312750

...although I did use custom decals on mine


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome sauce, *MS*!

Am reading with interest.

Cheers

*BF*


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Bugfood said:


> Pushing the boat out a little further now: anyone got any 'pitfall-avoidance' tips on the build itself? (I've already pulled out my trusty scanning-electron microscope to read some of the callouts on the instructions!)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> *BF*


I didn't create a WIP on mine but off hand I remembered the following to look out for (besides the decals)

1. Missing mini thrusters on the nose cone, rear engine panels and at the end-tip underside (you will need to create your own)
2. Alignment of both wings into their slot and keeping them there can be a challenge for some
3. Be careful when you are placing the canopy. You will need to squeeze the sides a little to fit them in and some have actually cracked their canopy
4. If you are building yours with the gears down, there are no bays provided for both the rear landing gears, hence you can actually see through the other side. Need to scratchbuild your own.
5. Missing are the pipings inside the engine panel for both the starboard and aft engine panels (solved with the PE set)
6. Cockpit ejection seat, there are suppose to have 2 metal wires portuding out of the tip - solved with paper clips
7. Front nozzel "radiator" and cowling space - a pain to paint when the radiator piece is inside. I painted the radiator first, glue her in and masked her before joining both fuselage together
8. Same thing with the engine cowls at the sides - masking galore.
9. Nose landing gear, need to scrathbuild the catch on between the gear's struts where the catapult hook system latches on

The kit is really fun to put together, and may need some work if you want yours detailed to the hilt, but even if its an out of the box build, she still looks very nice.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Yes, as I recall I cut away part of the tabs on the wings to allow me to assemble the rear fuselage and clean up the seams...then the wings were attached.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

General question:

Isn't there supposed to be some weirdness as to how the undercarriage gets attached?

*BF*


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Bugfood said:


> General question:
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be some weirdness as to how the undercarriage gets attached?
> 
> *BF*


It sort of hooks in then pushes up and slots into place...difficult to describe but I had no real problem with it.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks *MS*

Btw: in an auspicious moment I have just put knife to styrene for the first time since 1988.

That was a rush-&-a-half!

Despite my questions I don't think I'll diarise building this one...but will on the second.

Wish me luck!

*BF*


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a brief post that a mixture of FYI, an update and opinion.

The FYI: am _really_ enjoying the kit: great fit really pretty much on the money for details, etc...to the point that...

Update! I've *ordered 4 more* from *CultTVMan*! (well, to be pedantic, I've ordered another 2 MKIIs and 2 new MK VIIs). Am also in the process of ordering a bunch of decals (including some customisations) from *JTGraphics*.

Side note: I know that most UK modellers will already know this, but ordering from the US is cheaper than buying locally...even allowing for the hefty transport costs. And, right now, £s = more $s (Sorry US: but at least it levels the 'purchase playing field' for now).

Opinion: now that I've actually had the chance to get into the kit it does seem a shame that the only real negative is the decal printing. Without the white base layer quite a few decals become unusably transparent. And that's a shame because the apparent print quality seemed really good. The rest of the kit is brill: great fit, very cleanly moulded and very well thought out.

There are the noted omissions - specifically the undercart wells - but, As they'll not be visible in a landed display position, am not too worried.

One question: The central cockpit DRADIS: still trying to figure what the kit was suggesting to do with that: place it on top of the clear screen or behind? For this one I clearfixed the decal still attached to the sheet to the rear (the decal sheet gives it opacity). Odd one that...

It has been both a blast a little weird building something again after all this time and - Gods Bless it - my first MKII is likely to end up a semi-decent car crash flashback. But that's the fun.

Getting used to a lot of the things that have come to prominence in the last 20+ years is also a little strange....

This is my first time for using acrylics. Getting used to the correct thinning ratios is interesting. Still can't get used to the whole 'water-soluble thing'!

Who knows: I may pop for the PE set for the MK VII cockpit at some point down the line.

Anyhoo: that's how it's going.

Hats off to Moebius and this Forum: "just when I thought I was out...they drag me back in.."
*
BF*


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Just a quick note. I'm the producer of the Graphic Encounters masks mentioned earlier. The difference between our mask set and the one produced by Aztec Dummy is the AD set covers all the marking, plus the canopy. Our set is just the canopy, for people who prefer to use decals for the markings.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

James Henderson said:


> Just a quick note. I'm the producer of the Graphic Encounters masks mentioned earlier. The difference between our mask set and the one produced by Aztec Dummy is the AD set covers all the marking, plus the canopy. Our set is just the canopy, for people who prefer to use decals for the markings.


I used this set on my Mk II. They worked great. Thanks James for a fine product.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

*James* and* Spock62*

Thx for the info on the masks.

Speaking of which: anyone have a good choice for a manually painted Viper red paint?

As I use *Tamiya* I'm looking at either *TS-39 Mica Red* or *TS-49 Bright Red*. Any takers?

Cheers

*BF*


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the tamiya is good. 

A heads up on the emblem, tho. unless it's been corrected, the standalone ones are not backed in white as they should be, which means they will dissapear into the red paint. 

You can do one of two things:
1) cut the emblems off of the full stripes and use those or
2) leave a circle of white unpainted when you paint the stripe and set the decal over it.

as for the Mk VII? I don't know if I'll make a template set for it, as there are no stripes. I'll have to get my mitts on one to see if it needs anything else

-Aztek Dummy


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I said I wouldn't, but I would...

Here be my first *Viper MK 2*. Not only my first Viper, but first scale anything since 1988!

It's not finished yet - am waiting on some custom decals for that. Also need to retouch some painting , finish undercart and attach cannons.

Overall it's heading toward where I'd like to get it. I'd probably give myself a four-out-of-ten if I was trying to gauge how I think I did.

Pluses:

Construction went pretty well. No massively obvious seals and I filled and filled the few things that needed it.

My greatest concern was actually finish and paintjob. As I'd always intended this to be a I kind of paint and build 'study' I wasn't too precious about the outcome.

Although I have no WIP pix the paintjob and finish went as:

*Tamiya Finescale Acrylic Grey Spray* primer base
*Tamiya Finescale Acrylic White Primer* overcoat.
Stripes: all hand masked and sprayed using *Tamiya Bright Red*. All colours were rattle cans.

Some fun things on the weathering: I wanted to try and get a chipped-and-worn metal feel and a hunch I had - filing through the red and white layers to reveal the grey primer - kind of worked out. I then added some light chipping using different greys. Finally added some intake discolouration using Tamiya Weathering Pastels.

Biggest cock-ups? Too many spray coats on the masked canopy meant the paint crumbled on unmasking (BTW: anyone know of a way of stripping the acrylic paint completely off the canopy, without damage?). Also (and cardinal sin time) I should've applied the decals onto a gloss coat. Although everything has had some matt seal now, there is still some light silvering under the decals.

I did find the back end of the construction of the burner assembly and manifolds a bit of a Chinese puzzle.

Things to do next time: probably pre-finish the engine block. May even pre-mask and paint the stripes before assembly, too.

Anyhoo:I deliberately lived and learned on this.

Here's to the next one...or, in my case, 5 

Cheers

*BF
*


----------

